# Attitude Shipping Rates



## GrowinGreen (Jul 10, 2009)

Has shipping from Attitude always been around $13.72?

I can't remember how much it was the last time I ordered but I thought it was less than that?

Oh and if anyone knows a Nirvana discount code they should PM it to me


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 10, 2009)

For me to get a 10 pack of AK48 seeds from Attitude it would be $41.29 even with the "420" coupon code.

The same 10 pack of AK48 seeds from Nirvana would only be $33.58 and that is without applying a coupon

Hmmm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 10, 2009)

On 27 April, I ordered some satori beans and the beans were GBP 20 and the delivery GBP 7.50.  I forgot what that was in US$ .  I didn't order the super stealth if you get my drift :hubba: and I requested the breeder pack.


----------



## alien124 (Jul 19, 2009)

In the past 9 months or so attitude has raised thier prices  at least  twice  on greenhouse fem  colored packs
it would not be any surprise if shipping went up also
great service   but prices at going up  oh well  just makes me do more research looking for good product at fair price and good service


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 19, 2009)

I was going to order a couple of the Pick N Mix seeds a few days ago but the shipping costs almost as much as my order did.  I dont have a lot of cash right now so I was going to buy a couple killer feminized strains just to get some new strains going but I canceled the order and went to Nirvana.  I got a ten pack from Nirvana,and it costs me about $10 less than what Attitude was charging for two seeds and one freebie seed.  And I get freebies from Nirvana too.


----------

